# VIKING TICKETS



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey guys, looking for some vikes tickets monday night vs the patriots. If ya know anyone or have some for sale, shoot me a pm. looking for lower level seats, thanks

Todd


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Try this!

https://teamexchange.ticketmaster.com/html/eventlist.htmI?l=EN&team=vikings


----------

